# Board Suggestions



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

matt1389 said:


> Im a beginner rider with 1 year experience looking for a new board and with so many boards to choose from i don't know which to get. i like to ride the entire mountain and do a little jumping as well. im 5ft 11in and weigh 160lbs. the board im looking at right now is the K2 Turbo Dream and im willing to spend roughly $400 for a new board. thanks for the help.


First do a little research here or other online sources. There is a TON of good stuff out there.

What size boot? What make/model/size board have you been riding? If you ride the entire mountain...where do you spend most of your time?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

my boot size is an 11 and iv been riding an old burton board that was my friends but it doesnt really fit me since he was like 5ft 6in. i dont spend much time in the park since i just started but i want a board that will be able to go there if i choose to at some point. mainly i want to just go fast down the hill with good control and jumping ability


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You might look into a never summer revolver, judging by what you've mentioned. It's kind of one of those all around sticks.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah the never summer would be a good choice. also look at the k2 darkstar or parkstar. you can get em in a 54 wide and they have the right flex, sidecut, and shae to get you all over the mountain. there killer in the park if you want to go there as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

o by the way the snow ill be riding on is mostly packed powder

after looking around the K2 jibpan caught my eye would that be a good fit


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't forget about the 3 year never summer warranty, since your a newer rider. ( :


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the advice i think im gonna go with the never summer revolver R that comes out in september. what size do u think would be the best to get


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Don't forget about the 3 year never summer warranty, since your a newer rider. ( :


Sweet cans in that avatar! Nice!!!


----------

